# How to practice leg unarmed?



## SRHealthTech (Jul 7, 2016)

The man who trains legs is true tough guy. How to train legs without equipment?

As the saying goes, the green hands work on the chest, the master hand work on the back, the old hand work on the legs. The man who trains legs is true tough guy.



For your body’s “style”, the large muscle group is the economic foundation, and the popular line is only a part of the superstructure. They are nothing without economic foundation.

The most classic action is deep squat during train the legs. Keeping on doing deep squat can stimulate the secretion of testosterone—free aphrodisiac, that can make your muscle become stronger quickly.



No equipment, how to train the legs?
Nothing serious, just repeat the simple actions. Try to follow them by 7 days, 1 minute each action, every action interval of 20s, you can have a rest for 1 min after finishing a group.









No training legs, no future.


----------



## squatster (Jul 8, 2016)

Cool post


----------



## AnaSCI (Jul 8, 2016)

Bump


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 8, 2016)

Hit legs tonight - bump!


----------



## Sully (Jul 8, 2016)

The Grim Repper said:


> Hit legs tonight - bump!



Me too. Feels pretty good right now, but I'll be a paraplegic tomorrow.


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jul 8, 2016)

squatster said:


> Cool post



cool squatster


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jul 8, 2016)

The Grim Repper said:


> Hit legs tonight - bump!



hit legs everynight!


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jul 8, 2016)

AnaSCI said:


> Bump



buuuuuump!


----------



## SRHealthTech (Jul 8, 2016)

Lil' Sully said:


> Me too. Feels pretty good right now, but I'll be a paraplegic tomorrow.


its easy to finish in home and won't be paraplegic lol just acid leg


----------



## Sully (Jul 8, 2016)

SRHealthTech said:


> its easy to finish in home and won't be paraplegic lol just acid leg



I have no idea what that is supposed to mean.


----------

